# Bonefish trip in Cozumel - Looking for info/suggestions



## aggie182 (Sep 12, 2010)

I am cross posting this from the TKF so more eyes might see it. Hopefully someone will have a 1st hand experience or have some good info.

The wife and I are going on a cruise in April. We are stopping in Honduras, Belize, and Cozumel. She has given me clearance to book a fly fishing trip in Cozumel. We spent over a week in Cozumel a few years ago so she was ok "wasting" this day in port for a fishing trip. I think one of the other ports would be more ideal but I will take what I can get. Bonefish are apparently plentiful in the north lagoons of Cozumel so I am excited nonethless. Do any of you have any recommendations of an outfitter? If not, any recommendations with booking a trip like this? I am going to do all the research I can online and do as much homework as possible.


----------



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

Yo! aggie182...PM Sent. Hook 'Em! Good luck!


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

IMO, Cozumel isn't a place you would go to for bonefishing, but a place that is worth trying if you are there anyway.

The bones run relatively small and the fishable area isn't very large so too much pressure can hurt it. Permit are in the area, as a few small Tarpon.

The best guide I know of there is Nacho Euan.

http://www.bonefishcozumel.com/index.html

Good luck and tight lines.


----------



## Coconut Groves (Nov 2, 2011)

The lagoons in north Cozumel can be really good. I know two guides who work out of there that I'll send you in a PM.

While Meadowlark is right to a certain degree (size of fish, small area), when I fished that area I didn't see anyone else fishing and caught a ton of bones and even had a few shots at permit. If it is right, it can be good.


----------



## aggie182 (Sep 12, 2010)

Catching a bonefish on the fly is on my bucket list. I am hoping to check it off. I'd love to go in Belize, but the wife decided that since we have spent quite a bit of time in Cozumel previously, we could "waste" that port. I am hoping she will get some shots at bonefish with a spinning set up.


----------



## Coconut Groves (Nov 2, 2011)

You'll be fine then in Cozumel. If you haven't yet caught one, it is a good place to get your first one. The fish do not get much pressure there and if conditions are good, you'll do good.

The two most important things in salt water fishing are seeing the fish and making the cast. Make sure to have a good pair of shades and practice casting to a shoe at 40' feet. Once you nail it on the head, move it to 50'. If you can hit 50' good enough, the odds are in your favor.

Some may dispute that length, but outside of reds, most other salt fish do take some distance. That 50' becomes 40' real quick if you get nervous or there is a bit of a head wind, and that 40' might be 2 feet too short.

Oh, and envision yourself making the cast, setting the hook and landing the fish. Go through the motions in your mind - the strip set, clearing your line, letting the fish run. Trust me, this works. It prepares you for how fast it really happens.

If you haven't read it yet, and I plug this book a lot since it is my fly fishing bible, is Lefty Kreh's Fishing in Salt Water. Concentrate on the bonefish section.

There is your homework. You'll be graded by the picture you post of the bonefish in your hand when you post a trip report.


----------



## 1fisher77316 (Oct 30, 2004)

Fishing with an ultralight and small jigs your wife should have no problem catching bones. Several years ago m wife and I fished the lagoons with a guide in late December. we probably caught 8-9 bones plus other small panfish. They were a lot of fun. We had bad conditions..ie ow light and lots of clouds so we were blind casing. Not the best way to catch bones but there seemed to be quite a few fish in the area.
Tight Lines
Merry Christmas
1Fisher77316


----------



## Fishing Fedora (Jan 16, 2012)

Talk her into letting you go in Honduras. You will be stopping in Roatan. Call Mango Creek Lodge and ask for Michael Bodden (not sure if that's how you spell his last name). I had only caught one rainbow trout on the fly last February and didn't get to practice my casting before my trip in June. He had to give me a crash course that morning, but he got me on some awesome fish. Caught 2 nice bones, broke off and missed another dozen, and couldn't count how many bonefish I actually saw.


----------



## Klesak1 (Aug 29, 2012)

I have fished the north flats and lakes and they offer great bonefish fishing and in the deeper parts of the lake you can get into barracuda on top waters! Great trip low pressure on those flats you will see a ton of fish!


----------



## YAKNTX (Jun 6, 2010)

Fished for half a day in Cozumel a few weeks ago. Was the only one in the lagoon and the conditions were bad with the cloud cover but I did manage to scratch bonefish off my list.
I didn't use Nacho but am told he is the best guide around there. My trip was set up through the resort that I stayed at.
Here is the report with some pictures.

http://texasflyfishingadventures.blogspot.com/2013/01/bonefish-off-bucket-list.html


----------



## TXTECHKA (May 28, 2009)

A group of 14 of us went down for a bachelor party last October. Fished several days and between us we knocked out tons of bonefish, plus a tarpon and a permit. Nothing wrong with Cozumel. It's cheaper and has less pressure than ascension.


----------



## Alfredom (Jan 16, 2014)

aggie182 said:


> I am cross posting this from the TKF so more eyes might see it. Hopefully someone will have a 1st hand experience or have some good info.
> 
> The wife and I are going on a cruise in April. We are stopping in Honduras, Belize, and Cozumel. She has given me clearance to book a fly fishing trip in Cozumel. We spent over a week in Cozumel a few years ago so she was ok "wasting" this day in port for a fishing trip. I think one of the other ports would be more ideal but I will take what I can get. Bonefish are apparently plentiful in the north lagoons of Cozumel so I am excited nonethless. Do any of you have any recommendations of an outfitter? If not, any recommendations with booking a trip like this? I am going to do all the research I can online and do as much homework as possible.


Fishing is really wood depending on the dates you are going because of the fishing season and of course also depends on what species you are targeting. 
You can visit http://pescacozumel.com/ We have offshore and inshore - fly fishing services. We are improving the web page! send me a PM or an email. The webpage has a calendar that shows the best moments for each fish. The last weekend we went wahoo fishing and we caught 7 of 12 in 2 1/2 hours.

send me a PM or an email if someone wants more information. I do fly fishing and bonefish is great all year round!


----------

